# Diagnose MPR M350 Problem



## thewatusi (Feb 1, 2011)

I picked up an Alpine MRP M350 for $10 from craigslist. The seller openly advertised it to be non-functional, but I figured it would be worth the $10 gamble to see if I can get it working.

Maybe the awesome forumers on here can point me in the right direction. 

The seller claimed he had it hooked up to two Type E subs, which would have been a 2 ohm load. 

I hooked up power, the light comes on but blinks in a steady long on, short off pattern. I hooked the rca inputs up to a CD player and the speaker outputs to a 6x9 I had laying around (turned the low pass all the way up to 200) and heard no sound, but the speaker _very_ faintly moved with the same rhythm of the light blinking.

The components on the circuit board show no obvious signs of damage, burnouts, etc. Obviously I checked the fuses and they're fine too.


Any ideas on how I can go about diagnosing what the issue is? If I get it working, I'll throw it in the wife's car to get some brownie points. :surprised:


----------



## thewatusi (Feb 1, 2011)

Bueller?


----------



## thewatusi (Feb 1, 2011)

to the top!


----------

